

Show HN: A new way to buy, sell, and exchange used stuff - huuleon

I just launched my first startup and need feedbacks from HN on how to grow a video classified ads website.  We're focusing on helping people advertising their second hand stuff via videos instead of photos.  Any suggestions are appreciated.  
http://www.123exchanges - Connecting buyers and sellers with video.
======
codeslush
You must be one of the few startups launching with ASP.NET! ;-) (assuming you
aren't doing anything funny with extension rewrites!)

How to help grow? Well, it looks like you've already got link sharing for
facebook and twitter - how's that working? Seems that would be a great way to
get more exposure and people interested. You've got the sbux gift card, you've
got bonus points for referral...how long have you been up and running??? It
__seems __to me you've done a lot of things right! Oh, and the site looks
great too!

Have you reached out to those who have listed on your site to get their
feedback about the experience? Or, have you gone to garage sales or the like
and asked people what it would take to get them to use your product?

How about this: Have you scanned listings on craigslist, reached out to the
seller, and offered them free listings to give it a shot and get feedback?
Maybe target a specific area, like cars, or iDevices, and really hit it hard.

How about mobile apps? Native iOS or Android app that initializes the camera,
records, allows me to provide the meta data (description/price), gets from the
phone my location to save me that hassle, and then post it all from the app?
That would be pretty convenient!

~~~
huuleon
The website has been up for around 2 months. Sharing on Facebook and twitter
have mostly been friends and families. We are in the process of going to yard
sales offering them to list their products with us for free (probably we even
have to do the recording for them). We have reached out to sellers on
craigslist but it didn't go so well because they thought we were spammers. We
are planning to reach out to pawn shops and used car dealers. As for the
mobile app, we are working on getting one as soon as possible to make the
process much easier for people to upload their listings. Thanks for your
feedback. You gave me a great idea of having to do all the dirty work
(uploading video, creating a store, marketing for the users) at the beginning.

------
hansy
I love the video aspect...but if Ebay decides to adopt a similar strategy?

As I was going through your site I thought of a somewhat ridiculous concept,
but I figured as an entrepreneur you would be open to any possibility. I guess
I'm just one of those people who love brainstorming about exciting
possibilities, even if some of my ideas are completely infeasible!

As I was going through a few videos, I noticed varying levels of production
quality and video review styles among sellers. Perhaps a way to homogenize the
experience is to offer individuals a service where they send you their stuff
and your company can handle the video reviews (maybe add a distinctive flair
to them) or even do a little product testing in addition to actually selling
their goods for them. The premise is to completely take the item off the
seller's hand and not have him/her worry about it.

I can probably list a dozen problems with this idea off the top of my head
(and maybe there are already services like this??), but hey, you never know
what may change down the road!

Anyway, best of luck with your venture!

~~~
huuleon
Thanks for the feedback. We are working on building a system where we will do
all the dirty work for our users.

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://123exchanges.com/default.aspx>

Didn't you post this here some weeks ago? If memory serves me right, you've
made some (significant?) changes to the home page payout since then - I think
it is much better now.

All the best.

~~~
huuleon
Yes. I made a revision to the website. Thanks

------
JoshKalkbrenner
Do you have an Android or iPhone developer on your team? Can I submit video's
via my phone? Love the concept! Focus: phone adoption.

